# Early Christmas Surprise (Have to brag)



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I came home from school like always, not really paying much attention and putting down my bags. My dad says that The boys are really happy, and I happen to look at their cage (Rat manor) and see that it's empty, nothing in it. I was in complete shock then I noticed that next to the couch was a Giant Double Critter nation. 

Apparently 2 weeks ago my Grandparents had ordered it for me for a Christmas present (These are the grandparents who don't quite under stand Why I have rats, but like to make me happy, which normally means getting the boys stuff). ;D 

The boys are extremely happy in it, Bentley is having a ton of fun Spazzing out in shredded paper. Storm is actually Moving! he normally just lays in his hammock. Here are some pictures. It's not decorated, I'm going to do that in a few minutes. My Other Grandma sent me 4 Fleece blankets. One Purple, Leopard print, Peace signs, and Polka dots. though I hate girly things, I did steal the Polka dots one for my self  I don't think my boys will mind too much. I'm going to put in the Purple and Leopard print blankets in there. (Btw, now I have 3 Polka dot fleece blankets )

When I first got home and we moved the Cage back over so it wasn't hidden (You can see how much of an improvement this is)










After me putting in a Double Hammock and Soda box

Bottom










Top (I couldn't find my Safe pins or smaller Paper clips, so sorry for funky looking double hammock)










And here is Soda approving of the new cage ;D










Btw, the boys look So small in this cage. Though I did noticed that Bentley is getting very large, so is Liam, but Bentley is larger then Liam. I'll get some pictures when I rearrange it in a few


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

lucky! I've been considering getting a critter nation (my boys are also in a rat manor) maybe I'll ask for one for my birthdayYour in the middle of introduction right? You should have just put them all in the new cage together


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh my god, how wonderful! I can't get over how incredibly sweet that was of you grandparents. <3
I also can't imagine how EXCITED you were. lol


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow! That TOTALLY rocks!! What a wonderful surprise I am so happy for you and the boys!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks.

Liam was so tired from spazzing out every where he just passed out in the middle of the shelf.

Also my cat is investigating the cage. She was up on the Bar playing with Bentley through the bars. He's bit her twice so far. ;D


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

So lucky! What an amazing surprise!! They must be soo happy!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

That's funny! My 5 boys are running all over me right now...competing for my attention and seeing who can dribble on me the most It's been a crazy busy day, and I have much more to do, but wanted to give them a little time to run around. I'm going to HAVE to get me one of those cages. Couldn't all 5 of my boys fit in it? I am just so excited for you. Wonder when the cat will decide it's had enough bites? Can't you get a pan to put in the bottom if I decided to use aspen still?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

JBlas said:


> That's funny! My 5 boys are running all over me right now...competing for my attention and seeing who can dribble on me the most It's been a crazy busy day, and I have much more to do, but wanted to give them a little time to run around. I'm going to HAVE to get me one of those cages. Couldn't all 5 of my boys fit in it? I am just so excited for you. Wonder when the cat will decide it's had enough bites? Can't you get a pan to put in the bottom if I decided to use aspen still?


you can get a pan, but the one "designed" for it is like $30. You can make a coroplast pan which is cheaper, or get a large cement mixing tray. Though you could just litter box train them. my dad got 2 litter boxes for them. About to go design it so it looks nice.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

What a sweet Christmas presents, you have very thoughtful grandparents! Now you can have all the fun of finding stuff to decorate it - I love the Dollar Stores.  Even though it's bigger, I think you'll find it's a lot easier to clean than that Rat Manor and tons more fun to decorate. Merry Christmas!

JBlas- a double CN will hold 12 rats, and would be more than plenty for your 5 boys. Actually, a single would be big enough for them. If you want to use litter, you can get deeper metal pans at Bass Equipment. You can use them the way they are, or some people paint them - my understanding is if you paint, you have to let them cure for about 3 weeks.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok, got it cleaned out. One thing that is annoying is that the cage have to be Open All the way or else the pan gets stuck on the hinges of the doors, kind of annoying but I guess not the worse that can happen.

Top










Bottom (Yes, behind that pile of shredded paper is a litter box, and behind the hammock is Storm's Igloo)










And Storm's seal of approval (ok, not really)










And just a picture with most of them in it on the Top shelf eating










Right now the babies are having a blast burrowing under the Fleece (not eating it yet luckily)


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

You are so incredibly lucky!! Looks similar to my cage that was stolen. Those rats must be so happy in there!!! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice. I'm sure your boys are very happy


----------

